# Rummynose?



## mlgt (27 Jan 2011)

I know there are 3 types.

So which is the better shoaling/most resiliant one? Any ideas on the difference on pricing and water conditions? 

Ive heard that the three species can be easily mis-identified because they all look very similar. 

There is the True Rummy Nose - Hemigrammus bleheri
Rummy Nose Tetra - Hemigrammus rhodostomus
False Rummy Nose - Petitella georgiae

For info I have a 350l Rena tank which I am planning to rehouse my 20+ cardinals, but after discussion with a few fishkeepers on this forum I have decided to take the plunge and get a new stock of fish for my new tank. The tank is cycled with mature media and has been planted and running for over 1 month now. 

Filtration is a jbl e1500, which upon moving the rest of my fish over will bring over another jbl e1500. Other fish include 2 tiger turq discus, 10 corys (panda, sterbai, julli mix) 6 amanos, clown pleco and a handful of sakura shrimps.

Can anyone shed a light on my discussion topic?


----------



## a1Matt (27 Jan 2011)

the asian rummynoses do not shoal at all (no idea what scientific name that is).


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (27 Jan 2011)

rumynoses are some of my favourite fish. but i am going to stay away from them in future scapes as they munch on all my fine leaved plants, inlcuding blyxa, r. wallichii and others...


----------



## mlgt (27 Jan 2011)

Thats interesting. How often did you feed yours? 

Im tempted to get around 40-50 of these to fit in my 350l tank.


----------



## mlgt (2 Feb 2011)

Ive just placed an order for 50 rummys from Living Waters. I cant wait now


----------



## frothhelmet (4 Feb 2011)

Hell yeah. Rik, you are my idol. I can't wait to see this beast (350L) of yours with that HUGE shoal. Epic


----------



## mlgt (4 Feb 2011)

I will be popping down to LW prob 26th to pick up 25 rummys and then another 2 weeks later for the remaining. Might be brave and go for 51 rummys in total 

1 for luck haha


----------



## a1Matt (4 Feb 2011)

mlgt said:
			
		

> 1 for luck haha



 

I can't wait to see these too!

I thought I was Gerards idol


----------



## Radik (4 Feb 2011)

Ruminose eat plants? My favorite blyxa? And I was about to get some for new tank. Isn't it more of feeding issue?


----------



## foxfish (4 Feb 2011)

I must admit i did not know there were three different types so I have no idea what type I have been keeping?
However I have got 6 in my tank that are over 5 years old possibly more, I stated off with 12 but several died within a few months. 
The ones I have left are quite distinguishable from one another with one tiny one & one much bigger than the others.
Anyhow I have never seen them feed on any plants although they are quite agressive when feeding compared to my cardinals - overall very nice active fish.


----------



## frothhelmet (5 Feb 2011)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> I thought I was Gerards idol



Sorry mate, to hold my interest you gotta keep escalating.


----------



## mlgt (5 Feb 2011)

I am thinking its going to be a headache feeding 51 of these in my tank. But I guess the discus will boss these guys around.


----------

